# Max 28XL AIR filter crossover numbers!



## Beretta (Aug 14, 2020)

I have finally succeeded in getting getting air filter crossover number! 
OEM airfilter #35460501800 $72 crosses to a Kubota #67980-82630, e-bay generic OEM replacement by FILDA Filter Corp P/N FA-1074 $32 much better quality than the OEM! Real rubber seals instead of cheap foam.
Other replacements for Kubota air filter I have seen listed on these pages, Wix #46483, Baldwin #PA3797, Donaldson P606953
OTHER CROSSOVER NUMBERS I HAVE FOUND:
OEM# WIX
Hydraulic oil- 10382585000 51663
Engine oil---- MAM0117 51358
Fuel Filter--- 31A6200318 33830
Fuel o-ring-- 31A6200317 Incl w/ wix?


----------



## Beretta (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry ya'll the numbers bunched up when I posted this but they're complete


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Beretta for the very useful information


----------

